# Is it possible to print multi colour/ Half tone in Pad Printing



## mars print (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been in Tranfer Sticker manufacturing for 10 years. Now a days I find enquiries for paf printing also. I have the following basic question.
1. What is the maximum size we can print. Cn we use the pad printer for chest print.

2. Can we get half tone result/ cmyk process result through Pas printer.

Please advise. Manivannan,


----------

